# Lookin' for Super Pass Buddies on Wednesdays



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

Adkins- great to see you on two sticks. sure i'll see you on the hill this season. fire it up!


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

> Adkins- great to see you on two sticks. sure i'll see you on the hill this season. fire it up!


word 8)


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Brian, 
I work swings on Wednesdays, so if you ever want to slum it at the Basin for a few hours I am game. I got to be at work by 2 usually.

Jamie


----------

